
What is Facebook Worth? - mqt
http://babar.newsvine.com/_news/2007/05/08/707244-what-is-facebook-worth
======
blored
1% of Internet usage = 1% of Internet, and facebook has that.

Let's say facebook introduced a store. Then all my friends who have never even
logged into amazon or ebay would browse. Outside valuations don't take into
account what facebook has up its sleeve.

For example, that Susan Kare gift thing they introduced on Valentine's day? It
was just printing money brostar. And yeah, I used the term brostar.

